# Discovering - Night fishing for Burbot, UnderIce Bait Bag



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

They had a rare, Burbot fishing segment on Discovering this week. Check it out.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

That would be cool to pull some of those through the ice.


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

Duck-Hunter said:


> That would be cool to pull some of those through the ice.


Go to burt lake and fish for walleye, you cant keep em off you line!


----------



## uglyshtick (Apr 30, 2017)

Are they moving in shallow yet? Any word on Traverse Bay burbot catches?


----------

